# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  Collection of SaGa Final Fantasy Legend

## danzibr

I've long considered myself both a Final Fantasy and SaGa Frontier (but just Frontier, hadn't played the other games) fan.

Recently picked up Collection of SaGa Final Fantasy Legend on the Switch.  Contains the first 3 games of the SaGa series, in case ya didn't know.

Beat the first one.  Gotta admit, it was a slog, not something I'd normally do for funsies, did it for completion.  The balance was dreadful.  My mutant (named Tets, short for Tetsuo) had awesome stats (but maybe suffered from the stat rollover glitch???), but dealt bunk damage because he always had bunk abilities.  When I equipped an agility weapon on him... he still dealt bunk damage.

FFL2 though, mmm, so far it's awesome.  Right now I'm
*Spoiler*
Show

Exploring Ki's innards

and I gotta admit, everything that I didn't like about the original was fixed in II (except monsters still seem terrible, main purpose is absorbing a hit and constantly dying).  My main guy is a robot (named Lone), grinding up enough money to get 3x SMGs from the third town, definitely worth it. 

Looking forward to completing FFL2, then FFL3, then on to some sort of version of Romancing SaGa.  I hope to get through RS1-3 before the SaGa Frontier 2 remaster comes out.

----------


## Rynjin

Final Fantasy Legend 2/SaGa 2 is genuinely one of my favorite games of all time. Played and replayed it constantly on the Game Boy Color. 3 is good too, but not as fun IMO. There's no monsters and robots as playable characters anymore. But the time travel gimmick is fun.

The trick to monsters is eating the right meat. The transformations seem random but they're actually logical; each meat moves you a certain number of hex codes down a fixed list, so you can finagle it to get the exact form you want. Monsters also come in tiers (any time you see a stronge rreskin of a previous monster? That's a higher tier), and as you move to later portions of the game, eating higher tier meat will tier up your monster.

The fairy/sprite forms I've typically found the strongest at any tier, but there's an argument to be made for a few options. Probably the strongest spellcasters in the game, making Mutants basically useless after a point. The main catch is that there are only two Tier 5 meats in the game (from late game bosses), so you can only have two maxed out monsters in any given run.

----------


## danzibr

> Final Fantasy Legend 2/SaGa 2 is genuinely one of my favorite games of all time. Played and replayed it constantly on the Game Boy Color. 3 is good too, but not as fun IMO. There's no monsters and robots as playable characters anymore. But the time travel gimmick is fun.
> 
> The trick to monsters is eating the right meat. The transformations seem random but they're actually logical; each meat moves you a certain number of hex codes down a fixed list, so you can finagle it to get the exact form you want. Monsters also come in tiers (any time you see a stronge rreskin of a previous monster? That's a higher tier), and as you move to later portions of the game, eating higher tier meat will tier up your monster.
> 
> The fairy/sprite forms I've typically found the strongest at any tier, but there's an argument to be made for a few options. Probably the strongest spellcasters in the game, making Mutants basically useless after a point. The main catch is that there are only two Tier 5 meats in the game (from late game bosses), so you can only have two maxed out monsters in any given run.


What no monsters or robots in 3!!

Well Ill enjoy 2 while it lasts. 

Also I soooort of knew the whole monster tier thing, but didnt know the only-2-tier-5-meats thing. Good info, thanks.

----------


## Rodin

> What no monsters or robots in 3!!
> 
> Well Ill enjoy 2 while it lasts. 
> 
> Also I soooort of knew the whole monster tier thing, but didnt know the only-2-tier-5-meats thing. Good info, thanks.


There are monsters and robots in 3.  I'm...not entirely sure what Rynjin is saying, actually.

In Saga 2 you start out making the choice of human, mutant, robot, or monster.  Your character stays the same class the same game.

Saga 3 starts you out with 2 humans, 2 mutants.  Unlike in Saga 2 classes are not restricted by character - all 4 of your starting characters can change classes freely, except your humans cannot become mutants and vice versa.

There are 6 total classes, arranged like so:

Monster -> Beast -> Human/Mutant <- Cyborg <- Robot

To change classes, you eat the meat of whatever is in the direction you want to go.  So to get a Monster, you have to eat either Beast or Monster meat and then eat Monster meat.  To change back from a  Monster to anything else you can eat Beast, Cyborg, or Robot meat.

Monsters are your classic Saga 2 - they are identical to the monsters you fight in the field, and generally have higher stats to make up for their lack of armor/weapons.

Beasts are a hybrid - they're a bit weaker than Monsters but get to use equipment.

Cyborgs are equipment focused like the Robots were in 2.  The better the equipment, the better the stats.

Robots are powered by stat boosters like Humans were in 1.  The more permanent stat boosters you feed them, the more powerful they get.  This makes them REALLY powerful if you're willing to do a bit of level grinding.

Unlike in 2, Robots/Cyborgs are not an individual class that is unique.  They are powered by eating meat (or in this case, installing parts) just like Monsters/Beasts.

--------

The class system in 3 is actually the coolest thing they did.  The combat system is more traditional than in 1 and 2 (no limited use weapons, consistent leveling up, no terrifying instant death enemy groups) but is still pretty solid.  If you've been enjoying Saga 1 and 2 I would still recommend checking it out.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

I'll always love FF Legend 3 for giving you a giant stealth bomber that's also a time machine. That's 10/10 badass!

And also, gotta love 90s jRPGs that let you punch God in the face. SO satisfying! Take that, God, you're not the boss of me!  :Small Amused:

----------


## danzibr

> There are 6 total classes, arranged like so:
> 
> Monster -> Beast -> Human/Mutant <- Cyborg <- Robot


Hm that does sound cool. Kinda interesting human is on the monster side, and mutant on the robot...

Looking forward to it!



> I'll always love FF Legend 3 for giving you a giant stealth bomber that's also a time machine. That's 10/10 badass!
> 
> And also, gotta love 90s jRPGs that let you punch God in the face. SO satisfying! Take that, God, you're not the boss of me!


Whoa, like the TARDIS on steroids.  Sounds baddonkey indeed.  I'd say *cough* spoilers *cough* but there's probably some sort of statute of limitations.

EDIT: Oh yeah.  In FFL2 got to the place with Apollo.  Did some googling, just learned you can use your MAGI in combat.  Hrm.

Also... I need to figure out what to buy for my party.  Replaced my robot's SMGs with muskets.  At first thought it was a good idea, more uses plus a huge boost in str (in case I decide to slap on a sword), but they're only single-target.  Might go back and buy at least 1 SMG.

Also also, mutants with their omni-hit abilities seem pretty broken.  Not that I'm playing for optimatily, but I could see a 4-mutant party being super OP (with a bit of grinding/investment/luck).

----------


## Rynjin

The way to go with robots is Speed. You can go first every combat and deal massive damage.

Just don't become so fast you overflow back into being slow.

----------


## Wookieetank

> Whoa, like the TARDIS on steroids.  Sounds baddonkey indeed.  I'd say *cough* spoilers *cough* but there's probably some sort of statute of limitations.


You get the ship (and time travel) within the first 1-2 hours of game time (and both were mentioned on the back of the original box), so less spoiler and more adventure hook I'd say.




> EDIT: Oh yeah.  In FFL2 got to the place with Apollo.  Did some googling, just learned you can use your MAGI in combat.  Hrm.


There's a couple you can use outside of battle that come in handy later on once you get them.

Also, if you get a TPK, don't reset right away, for...reasons.


I'll second that FFL2 is my favorite of the 3.  So much fun and weirdness going on in it.

----------

